# treats



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I seem to be bombarding you all with questions but I feel there is so much to learn before we get our puppy. I should be wearing L plates!

I read the thread on Kongs and the types of treats you can put in them. So that has given me lots of ideas for treats other than store bought ones. I've also read on here little bits of cheese and ham are ok too. (I can't belive you can give your dog peanut butter, I would never have known that 

when you give your puppy little bits of apple or carrot, how small or big should it be chopped, is choking a worry? 

I know chocolate is definately a no no, are there any other things that are dangerous to give a dog, or an other things that can be given? 

My other qs is, can you give your dog treats every day? (i'm thinking of the training puppy stage, I guess you get through alot of treats) How much is ok to give with out afecting their appetite for their regular meals?.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

we make our own doggie treats, but they have to be kept in the fridge, 
i tin sardines in oil
i egg
2 cloves garlic chopped
flour to bind to cake consistency
bake in a low heat oven for about 40 mins, it stinks while it is cooking, but our dogs love it, and it has no additives fish is very good for them too 
hope this helps x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That recipe sounds delicious!

I give Biscuit whole carrots but am not sure how correct that really is as vegetables should ideally be pulverised so that they can digest them easily. He doesn't seem to have any problems though.

You can easily google a list of forbidden foods for dogs but grapes and raisins are a big 'no no'

When you are first training your puppy, just give pea sized pieces of whatever you are using, especially when toilet training, as you will get through quite a lot! However, puppies use up loads of energy in the early weeks so this shouldn't interfere too much with their normal food. You can easily check just by weighing them each week to see whether they are gaining too much or too little.

and don't worry about asking lots of questions - that's what this forum is for! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Dogs can't have raisins, grapes, chocolate, onions or garlic x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I feed Obi raw so avoid any treats full of cereal. 

For training treats I use:
Small pieces of cheese, cooked chicken/beef/lamb, sausage, dried liver. I also just bought some Fish4Dogs training treats which he LOVES and Coachies Naturals. 

For bigger between meal treats I give: Raw chicken wings, bones from the butchers, paddywack, pigs ears, bull pizzle (only given this once so far, it stinks!), dried venison bites and a stag bar (which he hasn't taken much interest yet but apparently it takes time!).

Edit: also forgot to add that I sometimes meal replace his Natural Instinct meals with chicken wings and tins of tuna. He loves tuna!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

For training, I've just bought those Fish4dogs treats. I also have their Sea Jerky Tiddlers which I break in half. I've tried Barker & Barker little liver treats (buy online) and they are good. Plus James Wellbeloved Crackerjacks which I also break up into pieces. A good tip is to put some 'blander' biscuit treats in a tub & add a few pieces of cheese or sausage - the boring bits take on the exciting smells making them more tempting. 

For chewing, Dexter loves a carrot, filled kongs, paddy whack, beef jerky, apple slices (no pips) and has enjoyed stag bars but has gone off them at the moment !! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi said:


> Dogs can't have raisins, grapes, chocolate, onions or garlic x


Yes, I read that about the onions and garlic - although have since read that small amounts of garlic are ok and are less toxic than onions - so maybe ok to have just a tad in a recipe? Lee - better reduce the 2 cloves to 1 !!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

If you want things to put in a Kong to keep him occupied for a bit, then things like kibble, chicken, cheese etc are fine.

For training, I use Willows Place training treats. They are the only ones that Bobby seems to like and which make him want to be good when I am practising recall!

http://willowsplace.weebly.com/


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, I read that about the onions and garlic - although have since read that small amounts of garlic are ok and are less toxic than onions - so maybe ok to have just a tad in a recipe? Lee - better reduce the 2 cloves to 1 !!


oh really? yes think maybe i had better! thanks for that, although not noticed any ill effects as yet, better to be safe than sorry! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I am thinking of going down the raw route. 

Do you just give the chicken wing whole and completely raw out of the package? I'd be paranoid about the dog choking on the little bones, lol, how funny, being scared to give a dog a bone! I guess you supervise the dog whilst it's eating them.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes just give whole and raw, they crunch up into small pieces!


----------

